# Porsche 964 30 Jahre - 50º Porsche



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

This was my 50º Porsche detailed ( different cars , now im finishing the 62º and next year starting the 63º Porsche ) , and what a stunning and rare car.
A Porsche 964 30 Jahre.










The state of the car was very good but the paint was very dull and needed to be corrected.


















After the preparation comes the paint correction and some pics of before and after



























Paint corrected


























Lower zone of the wiper



























Bumpers


















5050































































































With the paint all corrected


































Wheel removal










The interior was nice and some TLC was given










Paint cleaned and waxed with Z Vintage.










Detailed interior










it´s Showoff



































































At the sun and 48 hours later


































A jet recorded in the 964 paint























































































































































a great porsche and very good to drive , a superb car.:thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One more for the "Book"!!!!! :car:

Fantastic job that you have done Rui!!!! :thumb:

Love it. :argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice mate:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That paint is awsome :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic - great colour


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning!!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

very nice,looks great..love colour


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work as usual Rui :thumb:

Love this colour a big departure from your usual Blacks !


Regards Mario


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

What a car!
Porsche 964 Turbo-wide is insanely good looking :argie:

And the colour... My favourite in a 964. 
If I could ever own one...


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great detail.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

This is THE Car! I home one of them will be once in my starting collection... :argie:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

wow for car, WOW for work.

general notion is WOW


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely motor. Nice work


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

like dsms said:

"WOW" !


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

THIS IS ONE IF NOT THEE MOST FAVORITE MODEL OF PORKER IN MY EYES!

excuse the caps, maybe a bit OTT but this vehicle tickles my taste buds rather well.

P.S stunning work.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done rui. Looks stynning


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

I quite like the 964. And the colour when detailed lie that - stunning:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning motor and great work there man love the purple


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic as always :thumb:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow....what a colour.....and it looks amazing after polishing...great detail!


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Woooo. You had me worried there dude I thought your finished pics were the one's with hollograms.sweet work mate


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks great! Process on the exterior?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate


----------

